# How to "fix" shoes that are too big?



## fashion16

I have a couple of pairs of shoes that I got for a great price at Dillards, problem is they are about a half size too big. They are just big enough to slip in the back when I walk. Is there any way to fix this? What have you done that has worked?


----------



## prettyflea

i've put some foot shoe padding (those u can get in rite aid). They are gel-like material, and non-slip (and gives u some extra 'tightness') so your feet wont slip in the back. works for me.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nothing works well enough for me.  I always end up returning or selling shoes that don't work.


----------



## ShoeObsessed

I have tried a few different inserts, and the only thing that has worked for me are these inserts from Aldo - I just bought them and they're awesome!  They are machine washable too, which is nice (almost a terry cloth material on top).  Anyway, they told me to buy a size smaller in them than the shoe was otherwise it would be too tight.  It totally worked and the shoes fit great now.  I think they come in white and black.


----------



## Meeko

Try foot petals to prevent your feet from sliding forward.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

you can try the above, or similarly, I get my cobbler to raise the insoles in the front and putting some extra padding to shift the feet upward which helps to fill in the gap near the back now. It looks better this way cuz you don't see the obvious pads. If it's still too big, try to add heel pad in the back, but there's no way to conceal this now.


----------



## GailGal

I definitely recommend Foot Petals. 
***READ OUR RULES!!**
*They work great for making slightly large shoes fit.


----------



## brigadeiro

I have this problem, and use a gel insole and/or heel grips to prevent slipping, good luck


----------



## ashtray-girl

if they're normal pumps or boots and not mules or sandals you can try to use gel-cussions and I myself had a pair of too big louboutins once and put just two cotton-wool pads (I'm sure if it is called so, you know the thingies you use to demake-up)  inside the front of the shoe and it worked fine for me. . .

monika


----------



## karolinec1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you can try the above, or similarly, I get my cobbler to raise the insoles in the front and putting some extra padding to shift the feet upward which helps to fill in the gap near the back now. It looks better this way cuz you don't see the obvious pads. If it's still too big, try to add heel pad in the back, but there's no way to conceal this now.


 
That's brilliant!  You may have saved me from just staring at a pair of Louboutins that have been sitting in my closet because they're too big!  Thank you!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

So I have a related question - I always see pics of celebs with higher heels and there is a noticeable space in the back part of the shoe - is it totally tacky to have your heel slip out or is that the way you should purchase "higher heels"?  I have a pair of CLs that I purchased in an 8 because the 7 was far too tight - the 8 fits but does allow my heel to slip out when I walk...


----------



## ashtray-girl

PrincessCayenne said:


> So I have a related question - I always see pics of celebs with higher heels and there is a noticeable space in the back part of the shoe - is it totally tacky to have your heel slip out or is that the way you should purchase "higher heels"?  I have a pair of CLs that I purchased in an 8 because the 7 was far too tight - the 8 fits but does allow my heel to slip out when I walk...



hi princess,

that's exactly the problem I had with my louboutins ( see my post above) and I didn't like it because my "walk" wasn't that elegant and the heel clicked loud on the floor/ground! So maybe you should just tryout one of the advises the girls gave fashion16. My is probably the cheapest and if you should notice that it works for you, you can always bring them to the cobbler and get it done properly


----------



## chelle

I have a pair of BV boots that are too big, i was told you can get the boot opening taken in? is this true? i dont want to ruin the boots though, anyone had is done to their boots?

For other shoes that are too big i always put thick insole+heel gel. =)


----------



## Miss 2 A

I recently bought a pair of "town shoes" brand (for $15 and worked well with my outfit) and it's strange how I tried on both an 8.5 and it was too tight, and the 9 was too loose.   I went with the 9 but they're a bit loose.

The tips here sound good, I'm going to try them.


----------



## minjashops

i once had a pair of shoes that were too big. the FIRST time I tried to walk in them, i lost an entire shoe--it FELL through one of the grates on the city sidewalks!


----------



## blah956

ugh i hate that i know this but Foot Petals works good.

If they are really big, get these  to prevent your foot from sliding forward, get these  to prevent your heel from slipping out.

also, if they are strappy heels, these might help a tiny bit.

i've repeated this many a times here already but i used to work in a shoe dept and we were taught about these things and how to sell them. they really do work though.

eta: if they are a bit wide, http://www.footpetals.com/Amazing Arches.html those sometimes help a tiny bit.


----------



## candy2100

I "fixed" a pair of shoes that I kept slipping out of like it's been suggested to do in this thread, but now I have a new problem:  My big toe nail rubs against the inside of the shoe and makes a squeak.  Any suggestions to stop that sound?


----------



## blah956

candy2100 said:


> I "fixed" a pair of shoes that I kept slipping out of like it's been suggested to do in this thread, but now I have a new problem: My big toe nail rubs against the inside of the shoe and makes a squeak. Any suggestions to stop that sound?


 

since my knowledge is strictly foot petals  you might try taking a http://www.footpetals.com/Heavenly Heelz.html?id=Nb3wPVVy and adding it on the part that rubs against your toe. you can cut to size.


----------



## Elena@shoes

foot petals look great, but so pricey.... I wish they were sold for under $1 at Walmart or something like that. After all, their true cost to manufacture is minimal.
Do you ladies pay the retail price for foot petals or get them at the discounted price? I just can't justify spending that much...


----------



## blah956

Elena@shoes said:


> foot petals look great, but so pricey.... I wish they were sold for under $1 at Walmart or something like that. After all, their true cost to manufacture is minimal.
> Do you ladies pay the retail price for foot petals or get them at the discounted price? I just can't justify spending that much...


 

they use poron, which according to them, is pricey. 

plus, foot petals doesn't want you to know it, but they sell a cheaper alternative in target. not sure of the name; i've forgot. not sure if they use the same material, poron, in it though.

there are some things they sell i buy at payless. like the sole stopperz. i bought two pair of a similar product at payless for like two dollars (buy one get one half off)


----------



## schneakersh

Elena@shoes said:


> foot petals look great, but so pricey.... I wish they were sold for under $1 at Walmart or something like that. After all, their true cost to manufacture is minimal.
> Do you ladies pay the retail price for foot petals or get them at the discounted price? I just can't justify spending that much...



I know! I feel like every pair of heels I get, I end up getting those Dr. Scholl's inserts. I wish they sold them in bulk for girls with shoes in bulk


----------



## Nico3327

laureenthemean said:


> nothing works well enough for me. I always end up returning or selling shoes that don't work.


 
ita.


----------



## IStuckACello

A lot of Nordstrom Racks carry the foot petals, call and speak with their accessories department to get a price!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

IMO if the shoe doesn't fit right, too big and slips off when your walking don't buy it. Even if it's a good sale price


----------



## bagladyseattle

Good thread! I could never wear pump because it just slips off when I walk.  My right foot is almost 1/2 smaller than my left.  I took a risk and  I bought a Lanvin Pump Ribbon Grosgain in 37 while I was pregnant and hope that it will fit after the baby and thought Lanvin pump would be different, but it doesn't.  It slips off when I walk.  And smarty of me, I remove the tag so could not be returned.

I have not tried the foot petal yet, but I will definitely try first before taking it to cobbler to rise the front sole.


----------



## Iluvbags

Bumping up this thread for new ideas

There is this one brand of shoe that runs so small that the size I am supposed to wear is always too snug and the next size up is too big

I just ordered a gorgous pair that I could not resist but I got the bigger size because I'd rather figure out how to keep my foot from slipping out than have scrunched up painful toes

Are gel inserts the best option?


----------



## theVixenette

candy2100 said:


> I "fixed" a pair of shoes that I kept slipping out of like it's been suggested to do in this thread, but now I have a new problem: My big toe nail rubs against the inside of the shoe and makes a squeak. Any suggestions to stop that sound?


 
Sounds like something you could fix with a little moleskin applied inside the shoe (and it is only a few dollars at the drugstore).


----------



## bobolo

I just bought a pair of louboutins off ebay that my heel slips out

I took a old running shoe insole cut it to fit the shoe and it seems to work at least at home
We will see when I go out
I had tried foot petals heel grips insole my heel kept sliping


----------



## Lyn2005

This is drastic, but I have a pair of shoes that are too big, and the added insoles and heel grips don't help. Because I altered them by having the cobbler add a permanent insole and padding, I have to make them work. I ordered these from eBay, just search up " clear elastic shoe strap "

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee215/boboolio/?action=view&current=MBBshoestraps.jpg


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lyn2005 said:


> This is drastic, but I have a pair of shoes that are too big, and the added insoles and heel grips don't help. Because I altered them by having the cobbler add a permanent insole and padding, I have to make them work. I ordered these from eBay, just search up " clear elastic shoe strap "
> 
> http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee215/boboolio/?action=view&current=MBBshoestraps.jpg



Oooooh what a great idea! Thanks for sharing this! Makes me think of some of CO's shoes with clear ankle straps


----------

